# Next NSDA Podcast - Cadaver dogs / Anthropology and Cold Cases



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Uh, ok so I got the title wrong - that would be Archeology NOT Anthropology  

FYI
-----
SPECIAL EVENT PLANNED for NSDA's APRIL PODCAST, 8PM EDT April 19, 2009

What's so special? Most everyone who works HRD has heard about 'cadaver
dogs' working Native American Burial Sites and assisting anthropologist
research and record burial site information. Many handlers, however, have
only 'heard' about these efforts but have not had the opportunity to speak
with the folks doing this work first hand.


The work these teams are doing have a direct relationship to 'cold case
investigations' that many K9 teams are requested to support by local,
state, and national law enforce agencies.

NSDA's April PODCAST will feature a panel discussion led by Mr. John
Sullivan, an Archeologist with the Federal Bureau of Land Management, and
Paul Martin, a Senior Wilderness Field Instructor and HRD K9 Handler, who is
recognized nationally for his work with Anthropology Teams. This special
program will air on April 19th, 2009 at 8PM EDT.

To listen and participate in the PODCAST, go to :
http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/21763 on Sunday evening April 19, 2009 at 8 PM
EST [7PM CST, 6 PM MST, 5PM PST].

Once at the Talkshoe Site, you'll see that you have three ways to
participate and/or listen to the program. First, you can phone into the
show. Our moderator will have your phone muted initially but if you want to
ask our NSDA guest a question, hit *T or *8 on your phone or text a message
that you'd like to speak. Second, you can merely log onto the program,
listen to the show on your computer, text your questions int o the moderator
and he will pass your questions on to our guest speaker. And Third, if you
can't tune into the live show, you can down load the PODCAST after the
program and listen to it at your leisure. The programs remain on the website
indefinitely. If you can't get to a computer, you can still participate
live by calling Talkshoe at (724) 444-7444 and entering the code 21763.

Please join us Sunday, April 19, 2009 to hear about this unique utilization
of K9 HRD Teams. We will continue with more about this topic during our May
PODCAST scheduled for May 17, 2009.


The Site is up 15 minutes prior to the start of the program, so try to sign
on early. Participants have reported that it can take 5-10 minutes to get
"live" on the site and we'd hate for anyone to miss anything.

Finally, outlines for the HRD and Water HRD PODCAST are on the way to all
NSDA members, members should receive their copies in the next couple of
days.


Members will also receive an advance copy of the outline for April and May's
PODCAST so you can follow along with the presentation. So, if you're not a
member of NSDA yet, and you'd like to receive a copy of these outlines, take
action now.
=

[Non-text portions of this message have been removed]


----------

